
Microsoft sells feature phone business to Foxconn subsidiary for $390M - rmason
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-fih-mobile-deals-idUSKCN0Y911N
======
rmason
Microsoft originally bought Nokia's phone business for $7.9 billion. The
Foxconn subsidiary will move the business to Android and license the Nokia
name. Microsoft refused to pay royalties for the name and never used it.

